# Fiancé Visa process question



## HadleysHope (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi peeps, I am marrying my US fiancé. Our application has been processed an approved by USCIS, its gone to the processing centre in NH and the docs have been sent on to the US embassy in London.

Does anyone know how long it takes from the docs leaving NH to getting the medical appointment? or if there is any way to check the process status once the docs get to the US embassy in London.

Thanks in advance for any info.

HH


----------



## HadleysHope (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously? no one has been through this?


----------



## daniml (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry, I have no personal experience with this. I do have a girl at work that is working on bringing her German fiance over via fiance visa. I know she's been going through her attorney to get any kind of answers. I can ask her if there is a way to check status.


----------



## HadleysHope (Aug 15, 2011)

Found another forum and got this responce. Hope it helps anyone else out there in this position.

You need to call DOS(Department of State) at 1-202-663-1225 

After your case leaves NVC then DOS will track all aspects of your petition. Calling DOS will be the best, least expensive way, for you to find out information about your case. When you call press 1 for the main menu and then 0 for an operator. It may take a couple of tries to get through and they may have you waiting on the phone for 15 minutes before they connect you, but it is still way cheaper and much more informative than calling London directly.


Good luck


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

HadleysHope said:


> Found another forum and got this responce. Hope it helps anyone else out there in this position.
> 
> You need to call DOS(Department of State) at 1-202-663-1225
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this information. I found my most important tool when it comes to US immigration and the paper work afterwards - a good head set.


----------



## HadleysHope (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL!!! ok, ill invest


----------

